# Marshalltown/Columbia



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

What is the difference between a Columbia tool and a Marshalltown by Columbia ?:blink:

Been years since I've owned a set so I'm looking to start buying a new set of auto tools but am still a little confused by name brands. My concern is with the flat boxes and the 2 and 3" corner finishers.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

My guess would be, nothing. Marshalltown probably pays Columbia to put their name on the tools. Kinda like Advance Tools making stuff for other companies that get re-branded.


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport (Aug 13, 2010)

That's right Fr8Train, that is the only difference. Marshalltown wanted a set of Automatic Taping Tools in their catalog so we make a brand name set for them.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys ! Kinda thought that but wasn't sure.

Now, can you direct me towards a place in Canada with the same prices as the US. A $600-$800 difference after tax and shipping on an auto taper from the States IS a big deal.

Shopping locally is great, sometimes.


----------

